# Wyoming Region C and Region B



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Guys,
I am considering purchasing a whitetail tag in these two regions. Not asking for honey holes from anybody, but I am asking if there is any information about the two regions. How is the public access, how are the people for granting access to private lands etc.

Any info you can offer is appreciated.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Private access is tough for deer, but easy for antelope. Most of the better private is controlled by outfitters or has outrageous trespass fees. There is some public but it gets hunted pretty hard. Good news is there are lots of deer, not very difficult to find a small buck


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Here is a Wyo Region C buck I killed a few years back...it ended up #2 in the local sporting goods store big buck contest. I didn't drive him all the way home like this on the front of the Jeep...just out of the creek bottoms where we hunted and through the town a couple of times to show off tot he locals. My brother lived in Buffalo at the time and had permission for a couple of places we could access to hunt. I've drawn the tag one other time and the weather didn't cooperate...and permission dried up one of the weekends I was available. Didn't find a decent buck on public that I wanted to shoot. 

I don't have any suggestions that would help you currently and my brother has moved away.


----------

